# Cancer Again



## Lee H Sternberg

I debated a long time before I decided to public all come out of the closet on my medical issues. I decided to share as I went through this problem in case someone else might benefit from my experiences. 

I've been a Agent Orange in Vietnam survivor for years. I've been a smoker for many years. I lost my voice box due to cancer, had a heart attack and stent, 2 strokes and some other shit. I got through all these thing and now lung cancer.

I'm rated as a military service connected 100% disabled. 

That said I need to say VA has done right by me even with all the publicity going on. Please no politics. 

With all the new procedures going on I'm given a excellent shot at survival.I failed a altitude test so surgery has been ruled out. I live a mile high and surgery would reduce lung capacity. 

There a new type of radiation therepy called cyberknife which is the way I elected to proceed. Chemotherapy will also be involved. H

Hopefully that will also work but I'm a bit concerned of using up so many of my nine lives. 

If it doesn't work I will be looking for some people to adopt my nut cases.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Hang in there for another fight. You are already one hell of a survivor.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

Stay strong. I know a guy that they told to get his affairs in order. He had lung cancer that spread. He fought and lived 6 more years.. He was actually cancer free when he died. prayers, peace


----------



## susan tuck

CyberKnife looks pretty encouraging, Lee. Anyway, you're such a tough SOB you'll live to dance on most of our graves. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Timothy Saunders said:


> Stay strong. I know a guy that they told to get his affairs in order. He had lung cancer that spread. He fought and lived 6 more years. He was actually cancer free when he died. prayers, peace


Now that's some encouraging news! Lee, you are unstoppable! Not because you haven't have failures our doubts but because you've continued on despite them. Don't ever lose sight of that.


----------



## Denise King

You are far to tough to let it get ya so we will all concentrate on sending positive energy to help you get better. You will take care of the "nut cases" your own self!!!

Denise


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee, you do know that only the good die young so I suspect that Methuselah is getting nervous about his record being broken.

Hang in there friend! ;-)


----------



## Dave Colborn

Kick it's ass.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

You will prevail.


----------



## Sarah Platts

Good Luck Lee. But on the other hand I know where you are coming from. I wrote into my will who were to get my dogs. I had contacted them before hand to see if it was alright with them. They were pretty positive over the whole thing while at the same time playing the odds that they would never have the dog show up on their doorsteps. They were right. I am getting ready to update my will for the new guys I have (the others have since died) so I applaud what you are doing. 
I would contact who specifically you think would be interested and get that settled. Then you can go in with a clear mind and a weight off your shoulders if things do not go exactly right.

On a serious note, you are to cranky and irritating to go gently off into the good night.


----------



## leslie cassian

Sorry to hear that Lee. You're a tough bugger - keep up the fight.

Anyone called dibs on the mutts yet?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Yeah, the one I thought would be the tog hest is the maniac female. A local sheriff wants her.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Sue the cyberknife looks pretty descent. The said I have the potential for a full recovery.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Keep fighting the good fight! 

Also, look into medicinal mushroom extracts. Its a first line treatment in Japan for cancer (for reasons not fully understood, medicinal mushrooms dramatically boost immune system function, specifically production of T cells and NK cells and offset the immunosuppression of chemo and radiation therapies) 
http://omni-health.net/Cordyceps/Docs/Wasser_polysaccharides_review.pdf


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thanks guys for the good thoughts. My poor wife is devastated. I told her if the time comes I wanted to go down in a blaze of glory with a COCO LOCO in one hand and a joint in the other. That did bring a little smile to her face.


----------



## Brian McQuain

You're a badass Lee. You got this


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Drive on, Lee. You're a miracle man already...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gbn7_Bb4Io

Like the other guy said, prayers & peace


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I'm still trying to get my head w rapped around all this. I've been so busy getting VA approvals for non VA Medical that I haven't had much time to dwell on all this. People almost don't believe I have cancer. I'm still strong and haven't had any weight loss. I don't run around broadcasting it but the neighbors know plus most of the family. 

If there's anyone you know with cancer please tell them to check out cyberknife treatment. It's the latest form of radiation. For instance there is only 2 places in Arizona that have it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Drive on, Lee. You're a miracle man already...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gbn7_Bb4Io
> 
> Like the other guy said, prayers & peace



Wow Meg, that brought back lots of memories. Thanks for sharing. I've been real fortunate to have gotten a lot more years than friends I left behind. 

I am a hardass. I've lived enough life for 10 people. Lots of great times. 

I'm here to fight. I've got a 12 year old at home that needs a father. The rest of the brood can deal with anything. My old lady is 20 years younger so she will have a chance to remarry if I check out. 

Semper Fi


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sue the cyberknife looks pretty descent. The said I have the potential for a full recovery.


That's what I wanted to hear. Keep on truckin...one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Nicole Stark

susan tuck said:


> ...one foot in front of the other.


...and keep moving in the direction you want to go. 

That's a piece of advice I was given years ago. It never seems to fall away from being relevant, no matter the task or challenge.


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Lee;

I hate calling myself a cancer survivor.. because compared to what you have / are going through, what I had was minor league.

When I found out, it hit me like a ton of bricks... you are an inspiration in spirit and If I was there I would shake your hand and say "thank you". 

-Matt-


----------



## Bob Scott

Hunter Allred said:


> Keep fighting the good fight!
> 
> Also, look into medicinal mushroom extracts. Its a first line treatment in Japan for cancer (for reasons not fully understood, medicinal mushrooms dramatically boost immune system function, specifically production of T cells and NK cells and offset the immunosuppression of chemo and radiation therapies)
> http://omni-health.net/Cordyceps/Docs/Wasser_polysaccharides_review.pdf



Hunter
Lee grew up in the 60s so I suspect he knows more about "medicinal" mushrooms 8-[ then most of the doctors studying them. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> Hunter Allred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep fighting the good fight!
> 
> Also, look into medicinal mushroom extracts. Its a first line treatment in Japan for cancer (for reasons not fully understood, medicinal mushrooms dramatically boost immune system function, specifically production of T cells and NK cells and offset the immunosuppression of chemo and radiation therapies)
> http://omni-health.net/Cordyceps/Docs/Wasser_polysaccharides_review.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter
> Lee grew up in the 60s so I suspect he knows more about "medicinal" mushrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then most of the doctors studying them.
Click to expand...


This fossil has been around the block a time or two. I may be paying for all those good time parties right now. These younguns don't have nothing on this old bastard.âº


----------



## Catherine Gervin

wishing you all the best, and good care, and a speedy recovery so that you can get back to business, being irascible and whatnot!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Matthew Grubb said:


> Lee;
> 
> I hate calling myself a cancer survivor.. because compared to what you have / are going through, what I had was minor league.
> 
> When I found out, it hit me like a ton of bricks... you are an inspiration in spirit and If I was there I would shake your hand and say "thank you".
> 
> -Matt-



Thanks Matt, but the only reason for this thread is the same reason I let people follow me through the disaster larynx removal and all the complications that followed. If there are other members or people that they know I want them to understand that survival is possible. 

I'm not a good patient. I stay all over VA until I get the help I need. I'm my own patient advocate. They were taking too long to fund outside VA help for me so I planted my ass in front of the Directors office until they funded the Cyberknife radiation I needed. 

I never would have even known about this revolutionary form of radiation until I read about it on the Internet. If I didn't read about it I could have settled for standard radiation that merely would have extended my life. This gives me a shot. Maybe because of this thread someone else can check it out. 

I will try hard to beat this. But I told my wife I'm not into prolonging the inevitable if it comes down to that. That ain't my style.


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thanks Matt, but the only reason for this thread is the same reason I let people follow me through the disaster larynx removal and all the complications that followed. If there are other members or people that they know I want them to understand that survival is possible.
> 
> I'm not a good patient. I stay all over VA until I get the help I need. I'm my own patient advocate. They were taking too long to fund outside VA help for me so I planted my ass in front of the Directors office until they funded the Cyberknife radiation I needed.
> 
> I never would have even known about this revolutionary form of radiation until I read about it on the Internet. If I didn't read about it I could have settled for standard radiation that merely would have extended my life. This gives me a shot. Maybe because of this thread someone else can check it out.
> 
> I will try hard to beat this. But I told my wife I'm not into prolonging the inevitable if it comes down to that. That ain't my style.


Very, very good, it's so important. 

When my FIL was diagnosed with lung cancer at 70, his insurance company tried to deny surgery and only approved chemotherapy. He fought them, he fought hard, and he won. He had surgery as well as multiple follow up chemo treatments (during which time his wife died). He remained in remission until he died at 88 or 89 just a few years ago, basically from old age, multi-system failure. 

I know you aren't a candidate for surgery, (and in case anyone was wondering, this isn't about the surgery), it's about being as aggressive and proactive as you can be when it comes to your treatment, because you are your best advocate, as you obviously know, you fought and got OKed for the cyberknife.

Also like you, he was a contrary, alpha, tough son of a bitch, and always full of piss and vinegar, and I've no doubt it will serve you as well as it served him.

Rock on, my friend.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt, but the only reason for this thread is the same reason I let people follow me through the disaster larynx removal and all the complications that followed. If there are other members or people that they know I want them to understand that survival is possible.
> 
> I'm not a good patient. I stay all over VA until I get the help I need. I'm my own patient advocate. They were taking too long to fund outside VA help for me so I planted my ass in front of the Directors office until they funded the Cyberknife radiation I needed.
> 
> I never would have even known about this revolutionary form of radiation until I read about it on the Internet. If I didn't read about it I could have settled for standard radiation that merely would have extended my life. This gives me a shot. Maybe because of this thread someone else can check it out.
> 
> I will try hard to beat this. But I told my wife I'm not into prolonging the inevitable if it comes down to that. That ain't my style.
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very good, it's so important.
> 
> When my FIL was diagnosed with lung cancer at 70, his insurance company tried to deny surgery and only approved chemotherapy. He fought them, he fought hard, and he won. He had surgery as well as multiple follow up chemo treatments (during which time his wife died). He remained in remission until he died at 88 or 89 just a few years ago, basically from old age, multi-system failure.
> 
> I know you aren't a candidate for surgery, (and in case anyone was wondering, this isn't about the surgery), it's about being as aggressive and proactive as you can be when it comes to your treatment, because you are your best advocate, as you obviously know, you fought and got OKed for the cyberknife.
> 
> Also like you, he was a contrary, alpha, tough son of a bitch, and always full of piss and vinegar, and I've no doubt it will serve you as well as it served him.
> 
> Rock on, my friend.
Click to expand...

Actually there was no question regarding a VA denial of outside the system coverage for cyberknife. Your tax dollars at work. LOL.The issue was getting them to move quickly. They paid for a out side the system. PET scan and a biopsy plus a collapsed lung. I kept pushing to get the approval again outside the system for cyberknife. 

As you can imagine getting the govt to cough up bucks for outside treatment blows their minds. They want to do everything inside VA Medical Centers to try to remain cost effective. I challenged their system and that makes them totally confused. 

They have no cyberknife radiation. I told them I didn't expose myself to Agent Orange so they need to give me the best chance of surviving. They were great and saw my point. You just need to get to the right people and go fuking nuts. 

If anyone out there needs help dealing with the monster VA health system PM me for suggestions.


----------



## Ben Thompson

My dad goes to the VA also. He has the nickname "number 8" because he was the only person in the waiting room and the nurse screamed out at the top of her lungs "number 8!!!"(That was his number)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Lee

I'm not good at this but given what you've been through I guess such a stubbun, hard as nails creature that you are and that I have come to love, I know you'll get through this.

Guess we're gpomg tp have you moanin' and groanin' for a while longer.

My love to your wife and kids who also have to get through this with you.

I'd say in GB English "Keep your pecker up" but realise it has another meaning!!


----------



## Matt Vandart

Dude, hang in there and eat loads of cooked tomatoes, best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Matt Vandart said:


> Dude, hang in there and eat loads of cooked tomatoes, best wishes for a good recovery.



Mushrooms and cooked tomatoes, WTF, no steak and homefries?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee
> 
> I'm not good at this but given what you've been through I guess such a stubbun, hard as nails creature that you are and that I have come to love, I know you'll get through this.
> 
> Guess we're gpomg tp have you moanin' and groanin' for a while longer.
> 
> My love to your wife and kids who also have to get through this with you.
> 
> I'd say in GB English "Keep your pecker up" but realise it has another meaning!!



Thanks Gil. My daughter and obviously my wife know. My Marine kid on ship doesn't until he gets off ship and comes home on leave. My 12 year old knows nothing and won't know anything unless this turns into a real mess. 

I will no more on Thursday when I see the cyberknife doctors. I'm starting to have some right lung pain so I'm eager to get into treatment. 

I haven't told the wife any about pain.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I haven't told the wife any about pain.


just saying, as i'm sure it will glance off you like water off a duck's back, but you shouldn't have to put up with any pain. my husband does his "negotiations" with the VA for all his injuries incurred in theatre and they are quick to push pain meds on him, even some pretty heavy duty meds, and he won't take any of them because he "doesn't want to feel like a zombie" but you certainly don't have to be so stoic right now. you military guys and your walking on through, hurts or no, is well established. right now, you just deserve to feel better and they should be offering to give you something so you can be comfortable while you fight this off.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Catherine Gervin said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't told the wife any about pain.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have pain meds left from when they chopped out my voice box. I hate them just like your husband. I do take them when pain gets real bad but I can handle a bunch after all these knifes cutting me up. This adventure started with a couple of strokes that they had to clean out a couple of arteries. They originally thought it was a brain tumor and found out different after the cut of part of my skull. I recovered completely from that mess
> 
> just saying, as i'm sure it will glance off you like water off a duck's back, but you shouldn't have to put up with any pain. my husband does his "negotiations" with the VA for all his injuries incurred in theatre and they are quick to push pain meds on him, even some pretty heavy duty meds, and he won't take any of them because he "doesn't want to feel like a zombie" but you certainly don't have to be so stoic right now. you military guys and your walking on through, hurts or no, is well established. right now, you just deserve to feel better and they should be offering to give you something so you can be comfortable while you fight this off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Catherine Gervin

oh my gosh, you are really hard to kill, aren't you! thank goodness! but really, don't suffer for no reason...you wouldn't let your dogs suffer, would you? i doubt that you would. not to be a pest, just hoping you can get through this comfortably, as if that were possible...does that make sense?


----------



## Matt Vandart

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Mushrooms and cooked tomatoes, WTF, no steak and homefries?


Yeah chuck the cooked tomatoes all over the steak and fries and have a side of mushrooms


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Catherine Gervin said:


> oh my gosh, you are really hard to kill, aren't you! thank goodness! but really, don't suffer for no reason...you wouldn't let your dogs suffer, would you? i doubt that you would. not to be a pest, just hoping you can get through this comfortably, as if that were possible...does that make sense?



That's why I worry about my 9 lives getting real thin. I understand you are trying to help. When I start wincing I will have to take meds to keep everyone here from freaking. It's not bad and just comes a goes especially in bed at night. I have a Thursday cyberknife appt. I will find out if this pain is normal.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Matt Vandart said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms and cooked tomatoes, WTF, no steak and homefries?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah chuck the cooked tomatoes all over the steak and fries and have a side of mushrooms
Click to expand...


Actually I love sautÃ©ed mushrooms. Stewed tomatoes not really.âºâºâº


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This fossil has been around the block a time or two. I may be paying for all those good time parties right now. These younguns don't have nothing on this old bastard.Ã¢Â˜Âº


*
Ã¢Â˜Âº* 

Is this a secret swear you're typing so the program can't catch it and turn it into " **** " ? :lol:





As you know, I read up on that cyberknife and was really surprised on tat kind of stride already here. 

And yes to all the ornery statements.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's why I worry about my 9 lives getting real thin. I understand you are trying to help. When I start wincing I will have to take meds to keep everyone here from freaking. It's not bad and just comes a goes especially in bed at night. I have a Thursday cyberknife appt. I will find out if this pain is normal.



If you dislike pain meds, maybe discuss a moderate sleeping med so the pain is less likely to awaken you (or keep you awake) at night? Just a thought .....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Connie Sutherland said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I worry about my 9 lives getting real thin. I understand you are trying to help. When I start wincing I will have to take meds to keep everyone here from freaking. It's not bad and just comes a goes especially in bed at night. I have a Thursday cyberknife appt. I will find out if this pain is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dislike pain meds, maybe discuss a moderate sleeping med so the pain is less likely to awaken you (or keep you awake) at night? Just a thought .....
Click to expand...

COCO LOCOS make me sleepy and kill pain real good. âºâº

Seriously I will get smart Thursday. I have a list of questions.I will get beat up by the old lady when we leave Phoenix Cyberknife because I hid some stuff from her. I didn't want to cause her more stress than she's already under. I'm not big on whining. I've heard her tell friends that I never spent a moment recuperation time in bed after the larynx removal. I just can't do that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> COCO LOCOS make me sleepy and kill pain real good. Ã¢Â˜ÂºÃ¢Â˜Âº
> 
> Seriously I will get smart Thursday. I have a list of questions.I will get beat up by the old lady when we leave Phoenix Cyberknife because I hid some stuff from her. I didn't want to cause her more stress than she's already under. I'm not big on whining. I've heard her tell friends that I never spent a moment recuperation time in bed after the larynx removal. I just can't do that.



*Ã¢Â˜ÂºÃ¢Â˜Âº* back atcha!




Sometimes worrying about not knowing what's happening can be more stressful .... just sayin' .... 

Not my business but I never let that stop me before. :razz:


----------



## Alice Bezemer

For some reason this forum hates me, or my ISP does, but not been able to get on here for more then a second over the last few weeks and waiting to get kicked off again. 

Lee...

That shit sucks and not even in a useful or fun way! I'm kinda lost for words as to what to say here because I consider you a good guy, a friend and part of the furniture on this here forum.

Don't give up the fight, give us many updates and keep kicking ass as we all love you for it! You are a tough bugger, you will pull through this! I'm going to cross all my crossable thingies for you but I know its not needed since there is nothing that will keep our Lee out of the running!


----------



## Matt Vandart

Start liking them dude, apparently they are awesome for ones lungs and also they hate cancer!

This is good to watch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjkzfeJz66o


----------



## Noel Long

Hey Lee, where are you going for Cyberknife? My gf works at ASTRO.

Cyberknife is one brand of stereotactic radiation. Here is a pretty straightforward explanation for the rest of us.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Noel Long said:


> Hey Lee, where are you going for Cyberknife? My gf works at ASTRO.
> 
> Cyberknife is one brand of stereotactic radiation. Here is a pretty straightforward explanation for the rest of us.


It's Phoenix Cyberknife. As far as I know there is only 2 places is AZ that have it. The other I think is at a hospital. 

Both have great reputations. Phoenix Cyberknife is owned by some Mayo Clinic doctors.

Can you ask her no BS survival rates. I thint I caught it early. I know about the testimonials but I would like to know the real deal.


----------



## Dave Martin

Wish you all the best in this fight, Lee! Sending good thoughts your way my friend


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thank you again everyone. Today I showed my wife this thread. I'm not sure if that was a good move or not because she started weeping about half way through. 

After all these years she knows I'm a crazy hardass MOFO. She has witnessed some of the wild crap that I pulled. She put up with all of it and I respect her for it. 

I think a lot of those memories started coming back while she was reading. 

She is well aware that I'm literally in for the battle of my life. She will be at my side as always.

All my in laws are going nuts and want to fly in from Costa Rica. We explained that I'm still strong and getting treatment. Cancer is a very bad word down there. Much worse than here because these kind of treatments aren't available. People just die.


----------



## Jay Quinn

my mother works as a radiation therapist, but i'm not sure we have the cyberknife technology over here yet... i'll have to ask her about it... 

keep on kicking arse, Lee!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jay Quinn said:


> my mother works as a radiation therapist, but i'm not sure we have the cyberknife technology over here yet... i'll have to ask her about it...
> 
> keep on kicking arse, Lee!


Not many places do yet. There's only 2 in Arizona. I can't even guess the cost of one of those machines. It is so focused and a gives a very strong shot. The thing even moves with your breathing. I imagine it takes some training to get the thing set up to rock and roll.


----------



## Noel Long

Mayo Clinic is *excellent.* It is really hard to say survival rates without all of your details and probably not cool for us to conjecture. 

Radiation is tough $hit. It _will _kill the cancer cells and you _will_ tolerate the pain and bothersome side effects. You are a tough bastard. You can get treatment in the morning and train dogs in the evening. Seriously! Obviously, my gf believes in it as do the thousands of drs in her organization. Have you had your planning session yet? 

Her org has this patient website. Here is an explanation of what to expect. If you have questions about Cyberknife, ask the radiation oncology, not the primary oncologist.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Okay got the word today. I'm still stage 1. It doesn't look like it got into the lymph nodes yet. 

70 -80% survival rate 5 years after treatment. I wish it was 90% but I will deal with this. 

Another great thing about cyberknife is only 5 radiation treatments compared to 6 weeks with standard radiation. 

That's a big deal because I went through 6 weeks with my larynx cancer. It took a lot out of me back then. 

I could hardly lift my COCO LOCO off the bar. 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Noel Long said:


> Mayo Clinic is *excellent.* It is really hard to say survival rates without all of your details and probably not cool for us to conjecture.
> 
> Radiation is tough $hit. It _will _kill the cancer cells and you _will_ tolerate the pain and bothersome side effects. You are a tough bastard. You can get treatment in the morning and train dogs in the evening. Seriously! Obviously, my gf believes in it as do the thousands of drs in her organization. Have you had your planning session yet?
> 
> Her org has this patient website. Here is an explanation of what to expect. If you have questions about Cyberknife, ask the radiation oncology, not the primary oncologist.


Thanks for checking into this Noel. Today I was at Phoenix Cyberknife. Pretty decent news. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay got the word today. I'm still stage 1. It doesn't look like it got into the lymph nodes yet.
> 
> 70 -80% survival rate 5 years after treatment. I wish it was 90% but I will deal with this.
> 
> Another great thing about cyberknife is only 5 radiation treatments compared to 6 weeks with standard radiation.
> 
> That's a big deal because I went through 6 weeks with my larynx cancer. It took a lot out of me back then.
> 
> I could hardly lift my COCO LOCO off the bar. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


That seems like good news to me...drink a green smoothie everyday.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> That seems like good news to me...drink a green smoothie everyday.


Maybe tomorrow, Ben. I'm celebrating here tonight with a rum and coke.

Stopped on the way back home from Phoenix at this honkytonk BBQ joint I know and had some ass kicking ribs. 

You can tell I'm looking at it as good news too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thes only reason I wrote a very private thread like this was so others with close friends or relatives 5might understand my own issues. It isn't just medical shit but the fuking stress takes a big toll. 

Today I was reduced from a almost 80% survival rate to 50 to 50. Holy fuk that's in 1 day. 

I can't even speak with the doc about why i got downgraded, probably because he's out partying.

I suspect I understand why.


----------



## susan tuck

From this:



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe tomorrow, Ben. I'm celebrating here tonight with a rum and coke.
> 
> Stopped on the way back home from Phoenix at this honkytonk BBQ joint I know and had some ass kicking ribs.
> 
> You can tell I'm looking at it as good news too.



To this?????



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thes only reason I wrote a very private thread like this was so others with close friends or relatives 5might understand my own issues. It isn't just medical shit but the fuking stress takes a big toll.
> 
> Today I was reduced from a almost 80% survival rate to 50 to 50. Holy fuk that's in 1 day.
> 
> I can't even speak with the doc about why i got downgraded, probably because he's out partying.
> 
> I suspect I understand why.


That's nucking futs, Lee. I can't believe it. Who gave you this information? Jeeez that just doesn't make any sense. Is it possible whoever gave you this info today made a huge mistake?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this?????
> 
> 
> 
> That's nucking futs, Lee. I can't believe it. Who gave you this information? Jeeez that just doesn't make any sense. Is it possible whoever gave you this info today made a huge mistake?


I know , Susan. This is all coming from phoenix cyberknife. Same doctor. I can't ask questions till Monday.I learned to get everything VA sent to and me. 

This showed up on the VA report. 

. 

I get optometric diagnosis and then this.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know , Susan. This is all coming from phoenix cyberknife. Same doctor. I can't ask questions till Monday.I learned to get everything VA sent to and me.
> 
> This showed up on the VA report.
> 
> .
> 
> I get optomistic diagnosis and then this.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I suspect a I know what changed the diagnosing. He saw some shaded area outside the tumor. I think that bothered him. 
I can hand baby news. He should have told me first.


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I suspect a I know what changed the diagnosing. He saw some shaded area outside the tumor. I think that bothered him.
> I can hand baby news. He should have told me first.


He sure as shit should have and he should have told you himself. Son of a bitch is making you sit and stew until Monday...unbelievably cold. I'm going to keep thinking positive that this is just some horrible cosmic ****up ... and praying...I hate saying "hang in there" because it sounds so stupid coming from someone who has not walked in your shoes....shit just shit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> He sure as shit should have and he should have told you himself. Son of a bitch is making you sit and stew until Monday...unbelievably cold. I'm going to keep thinking positive that this is just some horrible cosmic ****up ... and praying...I hate saying "hang in there" because it sounds so stupid coming from someone who has not walked in your shoes....shit just shit.


These things alway seem to happen on a Friday. I think I'm immune to bad medical news at this point. I will deal with it. I've had this crap happen on 3 day weekends. That's really a killer. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts.


----------



## Wayne Scace

*Hello Lee,
I am sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.


Wayne And Harley
*


----------



## Noel Long

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know , Susan. This is all coming from phoenix cyberknife. Same doctor. I can't ask questions till Monday.I learned to get everything VA sent to and me.
> 
> This showed up on the VA report.
> 
> .
> 
> I get optometric diagnosis and then this.


Did your post get edited? What showed up on the report? I'm confused. Lee, please update us after you speak to the dr on Monday. Or PM me if you prefer. Are you still a stage I?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Noel Long said:


> Did your post get edited? What showed up on the report? I'm confused. Lee, please update us after you speak to the dr on Monday. Or PM me if you prefer. Are you still a stage I?


No posts edited by us.

I can't follow it exactly, either.


But hoping to hear from Lee about the sudden downgrading.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Let me explain better this time. When I was in the doctors office for the initial visit I asked about survival rates. I was told 70-80% after 5 years. 

Then the VA report got faxed to me and it said 50-60% after 3 years. 

That's a huge change in my book. 

These are no fly by nights. The whole waiting room wall is plastered with TOP DOCTORS award every year. They are Mayo Clinic guys. 

I worked all day with the office getting the VA payment requests for a bunch of stuff they need approved. 

I started to work on the different survival rate issue this afternoon. A note was sent to the RN to ask why the change. 

Sorry for typos. This tablet changes words when it doesn't understand what I'm trying to type.


----------



## Bob Scott

Odds are based on averages. 

I can't think of one person here that would consider you "average". :grin: :wink:


----------



## susan tuck

bob scott said:


> odds are based on averages.
> 
> I can't think of one person here that would consider you "average". :grin: :wink:


EXACTLY!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

It would be fun once in a while to not have odds stacked up against me. 

I really do appreciate all the positive comments.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

this is not meant to sound cold, but doctors only give averages to cover their own asses--you shouldn't internalize the change in prognosis because it's just math, it doesn't know about you. you are the one doing the fighting, and you are good at it!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Well here we go again! Second time radiation in a few years. This go around if much easier with this new cyberknife. Last time was 6 weeks. This cyberknife is just 5 or 6 times total.

Tomorrow they figure out how they are marking the tumor. They may have to put pins in me because the area is shaped like a "C" instead of round like most people. 

Tomorrow they will re discuss this survival rate with me. 

I'm ready to rumble.


----------



## Noel Long

We are ready to rumble with you.

This is an quick 9-min educational vid about breast cancer: http://www.rtanswers.org/Cancer-Types/Breast/Facts-About-Breast-Cancer/. Not the exact same thing but can have similar processes. There is a lung one coming out soon that I'll post once my gf tells me. Lee has been through radiation once before, so he knows more of what to expect than the rest of us.

My girlfriend said her coworkers saw an overview of "The Emperor of All Maladies" documentary by Ken Burns and thought it was informative and compelling. Here is a link: http://thestoryofcancer.org/. There is a preview.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Noel Long said:


> We are ready to rumble with you.
> 
> This is an quick 9-min educational vid about breast cancer: http://www.rtanswers.org/Cancer-Types/Breast/Facts-About-Breast-Cancer/. Not the exact same thing but can have similar processes. There is a lung one coming out soon that I'll post once my gf tells me. Lee has been through radiation once before, so he knows more of what to expect than the rest of us.
> 
> My girlfriend said her coworkers saw an overview of "The Emperor of All Maladies" documentary by Ken Burns and thought it was informative and compelling. Here is a link: http://thestoryofcancer.org/. There is a preview.


That's the reason I came out publically with this. Cyberknife is so new many people including doctors aren't aware of it. Just Google 
Phoenix Cyberknife and pass on what you learn to anyone you know with cancer. These doctors are in the news at at the for front of this new radiation. 

It sure is different of the frying that I went through just 5 years ago.


----------



## Denise King

Well, all your friends are sending warm healing energy to you! There's no doubt about who will win this battle!!! Go get em!!! 
Denise


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Okay here is what they said about the change in survival rates. 

He didn't have all my medical history from VA before his initial assessment. 

He said heavy Agent Orange Exposure, heart attack, stent, 2 strokes, 2 curated artery operations, 2 bouts with cancer, high blood pressure, diabetes, thyroid, blah, blah. 

I got the feeling he was questioning why I still still on this earth.☺☺LOL

Next Monday starts radiation.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

i often feel, whilst in their presence, that doctors are so awash in people as a whole that they forget about the individual. like a fishmonger who sorts through the big catch when the nets drop their payload and it's all this is good, this is cast-off, this is bait, etc, and in a miasma of silvery fish there will be one Sea Robin, or something else pretty but inedible, that pops up and gets a little more attention because it isn't like alllll the regulars...you probably pop up because you've already overcome so much that you've become an anomaly...they better mind their Ps and Qs with you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Catherine Gervin said:


> i often feel, whilst in their presence, that doctors are so awash in people as a whole that they forget about the individual. like a fishmonger who sorts through the big catch when the nets drop their payload and it's all this is good, this is cast-off, this is bait, etc, and in a miasma of silvery fish there will be one Sea Robin, or something else pretty but inedible, that pops up and gets a little more attention because it isn't like alllll the regulars...you probably pop up because you've already overcome so much that you've become an anomaly...they better mind their Ps and Qs with you


I intend to stay a anomaly.☺


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Focus on it being Stage 1, instead of all the other history. All energy focused on the present moment, none wasted looking back at medical history. If you must look back, reframe the history: you've always survived. 

We are creating new cells every day. Make healthy cells. You are exceptional. Live to that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

First of five treatments begins tomorrow. It didnt end up being cyberknife. The tumor wasn't defined well enough so they are doing something similar called Tru Beam. 

Cyberknife is preferable because of its accuracy. Evidently this fries a bit more lung. 

Beggars can't be choosers. 

After treatment they do testing in 2 months to see if they killed it or not.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee H Sternberg said:


> First of five treatments begins tomorrow. It didnt end up being cyberknife. The tumor wasn't defined well enough so they are doing something similar called Tru Beam.
> 
> Cyberknife is preferable because of its accuracy. Evidently this fries a bit more lung.
> 
> Beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> After treatment they do testing in 2 months to see if they killed it or not.




That wait has to be frustrating.


----------



## Haz Othman

Good luck hope the new tech does the job quicker. Sending some prayers your way.

I just read the thread on your rank Dutchy...LOL. All those paragraphs and essays from the clicker idiots. Your solution to the problem in the end cracked me up.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> That wait has to be frustrating.


No kidding, Bob. 

The reason for the wait is they say the radiation continues to work for that long after the actual treatment. 

It's basically a live or die wait. Very weird.


----------



## susan tuck

I'm learning a lot from this thread. Never knew about Cyber Knife or True Beam before this thread. The technology is mind blowing. 

Can you link me to that thread about your Dutchie that Haz mentioned? If I recall correctly, it was shortly after your surgery? I remember it but only vaguely and can't find it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> I'm learning a lot from this thread. Never knew about Cyber Knife or True Beam before this thread. The technology is mind blowing.
> 
> Can you link me to that thread about your Dutchie that Haz mentioned? If I recall correctly, it was shortly after your surgery? I remember it but only vaguely and can't find it.


I don't know what thread it was. I remember a few people were telling I couldn't handle the dogs and even suggested I rehome them because I was too weak to discipline them, or something like that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> I'm learning a lot from this thread. Never knew about Cyber Knife or True Beam before this thread. The technology is mind blowing.
> 
> Can you link me to that thread about your Dutchie that Haz mentioned? If I recall correctly, it was shortly after your surgery? I remember it but only vaguely and can't find it.


When you think just 5 years ago I went through 6 weeks of daily radiatio . Now 5 days and better aimed.


----------



## susan tuck

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't know what thread it was. I remember a few people were telling I couldn't handle the dogs and even suggested I rehome them because I was too weak to discipline them, or something like that.


would make for some entertaining reading...hope I can find it...and HEY maybe it would be a good thread to resurrect?



Lee H Sternberg said:


> When you think just 5 years ago I went through 6 weeks of daily radiatio . Now 5 days and better aimed.


And then go back to the late 70s and think about the progress, it's really nothing short of incredible.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> I'm learning a lot from this thread. Never knew about Cyber Knife or True Beam before this thread. The technology is mind blowing.
> 
> Can you link me to that thread about your Dutchie that Haz mentioned? If I recall correctly, it was shortly after your surgery? I remember it but only vaguely and can't find it.


I don't know what thread it was. I remember a few people were telling I couldn't handle the dogs and even suggested I rehome them because I was too weak to discipline them, or something like that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> would make for some entertaining reading...hope I can find it...and HEY maybe it would be a good thread to resurrect?
> 
> 
> 
> And then go back to the late 70s and think about the progress, it's really nothing short of incredible.


Haz is the one that found it. 

Years ago there was no hope with lung cancer. At least now you get a fighting chance.

There are still doctors that don't know about cyberknife. My VA nurses didn't know about it until I got them involved and the got on Phoenix Cyberknife's website. They were very impressed with how loaded up with credentials the doctors are there.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

First of five done.

It was crazy. Arms, picture screens (I think taking continuous x rays), tunnels, radiation all surrounding you and rotating plus a radiation beam in the ceiling. 

It was pretty wild.

I would like to see the price tag on that motha.

My right lung still feels warm 3 hours latter but the process was totally painless. I'm sure that's the frying of the tumor.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Haz Othman said:


> Good luck hope the new tech does the job quicker. Sending some prayers your way.
> 
> I just read the thread on your rank Dutchy...LOL. All those paragraphs and essays from the clicker idiots. Your solution to the problem in the end cracked me up.


I think the one you mean was the one in which I finally said enough is enough and roughed him up with the cane I needed at the time. 

I'm certain the clicker dudes freaked. ☺☺☺☺

I had lots of PM action after all that.


----------



## Nicole Stark

These are the two situations I remember you posting about when you returned to the states. Maybe it's one of them?

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/terrible-guilt-20197/


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/my-dog-whiskey-i-headed-showdown-18250/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Nicole Stark said:


> These are the two situations I remember you posting about when you returned to the states. Maybe it's one of them?
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/terrible-guilt-20197/
> 
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/my-dog-whiskey-i-headed-showdown-18250/


I don't think those threads are the ones Haz is talking about. BUT they sure bring back some very difficult memories. I was so weak and trying to deal with a couple of Dutchie's that only I could handle was a real challenge. 

Added to that pack nature was taking effect and I was getting challenged for top dog.


----------



## Haz Othman

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think the one you mean was the one in which I finally said enough is enough and roughed him up with the cane I needed at the time.
> 
> I'm certain the clicker dudes freaked. ☺☺☺☺
> 
> I had lots of PM action after all that.


 
This was the thread. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/my-dog-whiskey-i-headed-showdown-18250/

"Did some OB wacked him with the cane when he got stupid"....:mrgreen:. Cant beat that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Haz Othman said:


> This was the thread. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/my-dog-whiskey-i-headed-showdown-18250/
> 
> "Did some OB wacked him with the cane when he got stupid"....:mrgreen:. Cant beat that.


Haz, I just read that thread again. It made me laugh. There was definitely 2 schools of though on that caning.☺☺

I just invented that word. ☺

I think.


----------



## susan tuck

Haz Othman said:


> This was the thread. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/my-dog-whiskey-i-headed-showdown-18250/
> 
> "Did some OB wacked him with the cane when he got stupid"....:mrgreen:. Cant beat that.


Thanks for the link - I really enjoyed that walk down memory lane. It'd be kind of fun to start up a new thread with a similar premis and see who suggests what...:-o

My favorite post in the whole thing was one of Alice's. She has such a way with words!:



Alice Bezemer said:


> I seriously doubt the dog is confused one bit..*.ofcourse you can change his attitude...what else would you do ? talk to him and play paddycakes ? try to convince him to be your best friend ? ofcourse you want a relationship with your dog...one where he understands that theres one person in charge and theres a dog that follows the lead and nothing else*....going about avoiding the issue isnt going to help...i agree you shouldnt get angry, upset, pissed of or yell since emotions wont do anything to improve the situation but i will stay with the fact that you need to confront the challenge head on and then put the dog firmly in its place...forcefully if needed...no pussyfooting around the issue and ignoring the growling...
> 
> theres one thing we need to keep in mind here...the dog is starting to get a clue here that his owner isnt as strong as he used to be and hes taking advantage of that....have I been there ? * owyeahhhh more then once....strongwilled dogs will zero in on weekness quicker then on a bunny with a sock on its head* and they will take advantage of the situation quicker then you think....my former dog casper decided after my shoudlersurgery that it was time to test the limits and see if he could get the better of me...hurt me pretty damn bad in the process but hey....he didnt walk straigt for a week and never did try it again...
> 
> *btw i ment put down and in give him a right ole asskicking he will remember*....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for the link - I really enjoyed that walk down memory lane. It'd be kind of fun to start up a new thread with a similar premis and see who suggests what...:-o
> 
> My favorite post in the whole thing was one of Alice's. She has such a way with words!:


I hope we don't need a new thread, at least not with the same players involved. If this radiation doesn't work they will take a lung. That's going to incapacitate me for a while. 

At that point someone else will have to swing by here and beat him with a cane ☺


----------



## Nicole Stark

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Haz, I just read that thread again. It made me laugh. There was definitely 2 schools of though on that caning.☺☺
> 
> I just invented that word. ☺
> 
> I think.


Ha ha, you're funny Lee! It's a form of corporal punishment. 

I take it that you must not realize the "thrashings" Pink Floyd referred to in "Another Brick in the Wall" had to do with the canings that were still permitted in some private schools in the late 60s. The history on caning, particularly within the education system, is somewhat surprising.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, you're funny Lee! It's a form of corporal punishment.
> 
> I take it that you must not realize the "thrashings" Pink Floyd referred to in "Another Brick in the Wall" had to do with the canings that were still permitted in some private schools in the late 60s. The history on caning, particularly within the education system, is somewhat surprising.


Maybe I didn't explain properly. I know human caning. I was talking about inventing dog discipline caning.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I want to repeat once more the reason for this thread. It's to notify people of a fairly new radiation therepy process that is having great success with different types of cancers. It is also to run them though the whole process with my type of lung cancer. 

I went through 5 painless sessions lasting about 15 minutes. I suffered virtually no side effects other that being a little tired. I was a bit misinformed about what happens from her . 

In 30 days I go back for a chest x-ray. If that looks good at 3 months they do a CT scan. If that looks good at 6 months a PET scan. The doctor said that's a big one. This goes on for a year before they can feel confident they killed it. 

I don't know if surgery, which I wasn't a good candidate for, is the same process but I suspect it is. If this works it's a hell of a lot easier than a major operation. 

The doctor daily monitors the progress during the 5 radiation sessions believes ever thing looks good. So now the big possibly year long wait.


----------



## Bob Scott

Good to know Lee, thanks!

My best bud's wife starts her radiation treatment Monday for her breast cancer. Sounds like they got everything and it was stage one.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The doctor daily monitors the progress during the 5 radiation sessions believes ever thing looks good. So now the big possibly year long wait.


That's good to hear Lee. Does chemo enter the picture at some point or are you otherwise good to go from the radiation alone? Glad to hear that things are easier on you this time around.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> Good to know Lee, thanks!
> 
> My best bud's wife starts her radiation treatment Monday for her breast cancer. Sounds like they got everything and it was stage one.


Bob it's not to late for her to at least check out cyberknife. It's available at a place called St Louis Cyberknife. 

It's not just faster but better treatment plus less damage to surrounding tissue because it's more precise.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Nicole Stark said:


> That's good to hear Lee. Does chemo enter the picture at some point or are you otherwise good to go from the radiation alone? Glad to hear that things are easier on you this time around.


So far no mention of any chemo. The doctor did say if radiation doesn't work I can still elect to do surgery. 

I didn't tell him or any family members that I decided that will never happen.There are too many downsides to losing a lung that I just won't deal with. They said I'm not a good candidate for surgery anyway. 

The first hurdle is the x-ray in 30 days.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Bob it's not to late for her to at least check out cyberknife. It's available at a place called St Louis Cyberknife.
> 
> It's not just faster but better treatment plus less damage to surrounding tissue because it's more precise.



We're going to visit them tomorrow so I'll be sure and tell her. Big thanks!


----------



## Catherine Gervin

so does this mean you are all set, minus the unfair wait-and-see for the year? how are you feeling? how is your wife doing with this? she must be relieved to have you home from the hospital! bet your pups were so happy to have you home, too!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Catherine Gervin said:


> so does this mean you are all set, minus the unfair wait-and-see for the year? how are you feeling? how is your wife doing with this? she must be relieved to have you home from the hospital! bet your pups were so happy to have you home, too!


No hospital stay at all, Catherine. It was unbelievably easy. I went to a clinic 5 days in a row, layed on a table for 15 minuts while this monster machine with different arms circled around me. The radiation itself was in the ceiling frying my lung. The arms were taking pictures so the ceiling thing knew where to shoot. 

I feel good other than tired which is a side effect. I also felt a bit nauseous at times during the 15 minutes. After that lung felt a little warm and hurt a little. 

All in all it was nothing other than try to remain absolutely motionless for 15 minutes. Suddenly everything starts itching and you can't scatch. 

My wife is the eternal optomist. She can't even believe I have cancer because I still look healthy. For that matter none of the neighbors believe it either. 

I don't tell my wife some stuff. I try not to burden her.

I'm done other than various test over a year period.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

your version of "easy" is different than mine! i think it's sooo great that you didn't have to stay in a hospital--it's always better to be at home, where it's clean and private and you can see the people you love without visitor's hours! glad to hear that you are feeling good and that it went so well!


----------



## Noel Long

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I went through 5 painless sessions lasting about 15 minutes. I suffered virtually no side effects other that being a little tired. I was a bit misinformed about what happens from her.


Wow that is fantastic! People get scared off by the potential side effects. My granddad walked out on his first rad appt after the tech ran down the list. After a month of denial, he went back and did em.

This is great news. Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Matt Vandart

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, you're funny Lee! It's a form of corporal punishment.
> 
> I take it that you must not realize the "thrashings" Pink Floyd referred to in "Another Brick in the Wall" had to do with the canings that were still permitted in some private schools in the late 60s. The history on caning, particularly within the education system, is somewhat surprising.


It was still active when I was in school in the 80's


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Noel Long said:


> Wow that is fantastic! People get scared off by the potential side effects. My granddad walked out on his first rad appt after the tech ran down the list. After a month of denial, he went back and did em.
> 
> This is great news. Fingers and paws crossed!


Honestly nothing to speak of. I got a little nauseous a couple of times. A little tired still. A tiny bit of pain after treatment where they were frying the lung. That's it. It's almost not worth mentioning. Pain on a scale of 1 to 10. 2 maybe.


----------



## Bob Scott

Matt Vandart said:


> It was still active when I was in school in the 80's



I have nightmares about that. Still in school in my 80s. .:-k...................:-o WHOOPS!........Nevermind!  :wink:


----------



## Zakia Days

Hi Lee. Hang in there man. I'm a nature nut type, so... along with whatever therapy u choose, alkalinize your blood by drinking plenty of vegetable juice and eating plenty of raw veggies and fruits. The darker/greener, the better. Drink alkaline water or make your own. Learn to love wheat grass juice. Powerful cancer fighter. Tumeric root is another powerful cancer fighter. Add it to your fruit or veggie juice w/ black pepper. I'm told the pepper intensifies the power of the root x 10. Or, somewhere thereabouts. The thing that will most influence the success of your treatment will be your mind. "As a man thinketh (in his heart...)" Good luck Lee. U and your pack will be in my prayers.


----------



## justinloyd7

Can you please update the outcome? thank you


----------

